# Possible Buy



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

His front hooves have VERY different angles! His right front appears a bit clubbed, to me. Red flag for me, but could be just bad trimming. I would really check that one out.

A little thick through the throatlatch.

He's poorly posed, so it is difficult to see how he would stand naturally. What are you wanting to do with him?


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

I am wanting to event with him and he is 5 years old. I will get more pictures later to show you. The barns farrier didn't seem the best as we saw other horses there but it could also be the horse himself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Honestly I would keep looking I agree with Allison as far as the front feet go and the throat latch. In my opinion I dont see him being a good choice for eventing. 
JMHO

TRR


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm not sure that this would matter but this was last summer. Thanks for the input. Would any pictures of Hume jumping help as well and could any of these things change as he matures?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

I meant to say him 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

First off al he is a bit "over conditioned." (F.A.T.). His neck is a bit short. His throatlatch is wide and that can be good, but will likely do him little good with the refined nose he has. His neck ties in nicely to his withers but his peak of croup is set back a little far. He looks to have good hind quarters. 

His knees and hocks are both set high. Lower knees and hocks would be much better. He is built down hill.. made to look more so by his being posed leaning forward. He is tied in a bit below the knee. 

His hooves need attention. His left front heel appears to be cut low to the point where he wants to lift it off the ground. 

If you buy this horse get a good PPE with xrays. IMO you could save yourself a lot of money and get a better eventing horse as an OTTB.


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

What do you guys this of this mare she is a tb X Friesian have not gone in person to look at her yet waiting on video.


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

Anybody? Bump


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

Midday bump


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I like his front but I wish he knees and hocks were set a bit lower. He is long through the coupling and weak in the hind quarters. He is very nicely turned out and in nice condition. I like his large feet and his expression.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm not a fan of the fresian cross. Her hind end is very small and her shoulder is very upright.

Given the option between the 2 of them, I would go for the gelding, but I agree with others that he does have his issues too.


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

Anyone else?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

My trainer is a little concerned that the friesan cross might not be able to jump 3'6 what do you guys think?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She probably is physically able, but I don't see her as being very elegant about it.

IMHO, she doesn't look like she'd make a very good jumper.


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

So I really like both of them and am having a bit of a hard time deciding but I think that I like Royal the best he is very responsive but Loki is also very nice but gets worked up about her head not being held tight enough because her head has been forced into a certain position and she braces against you though my trainer thinks we can fix this and i feel like i can handle her but I just feel more comfortable on the gelding... thoughts?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Seems to me you have some really good opinions here-just not what you want to hear, since you seem to be set on one of these horses. No matter how many times you "bump" you may not get someone to agree with you.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Personally I wouldn't chose either I'd keep looking
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Agreed about the mare. The gelding is camped out behind. He will have trouble collecting. Slow down, girl!! THIS is a BUYER's market, right now. *You can afford to be picky.* Also, I am active on 4 forums. Sometimes your thread needs a few days out to get everybody's attention. Good thing it's not as active as BYC, where there are <120,000 members, and current threads change a few pages/minute!!


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

So, I decided to get back on horse forums and start using it again. I got really busy and just kinda forgot about it through all the craziness, but looking back on this I'm really glad that you guys convinced me to keep looking because I found a wonderful mare who is now all mine. Here is a video of us!


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

Sorry the link didn't work


----------



## allboutjess (Aug 13, 2012)

Sorry the link didn't work

Darling don't be afraid - YouTube


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Glad to see you back and contrats on the mare, she looks like an absolute sweetie. 

BTW, all of the links have worked for me.


----------

